# my new peacock tank



## nova62 (Sep 30, 2004)

this is going to be my new peacock tank.the tank is a truvu reef ready 150 gal 60x24x24.


----------



## yodahorn (Dec 29, 2004)

nice, be sure to post pics w/ fish later


----------



## ksfishguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice tank and wet/dry, those fish are going to thrive!


----------



## timstone (Jun 1, 2007)

looks nice...cant wait to see what fish you add


----------



## nova62 (Sep 30, 2004)

i added some more rock today.


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan (May 20, 2005)

Nice tank.

A Peacock/Hap tank is a great idea.

Stick with 3-4 species (1 Peacock 2-3 species of Haps) and you'll have a great setup.


----------



## JustPhish (Jul 16, 2007)

Very nice. What kind of rock is that?


----------



## nova62 (Sep 30, 2004)

it is bowl rock.i also think it is called lace rock


----------



## nova62 (Sep 30, 2004)

i had some free time so here are somes pics of my peaccocks.










[/img]


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Very nice what species do you have in there?


----------



## ksfishguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Wow, stunning setup and fish!


----------



## Charlutz (Mar 13, 2006)

Why is the water level in the display tank so low?


----------



## nova62 (Sep 30, 2004)

thats were the tops of the overflows are


----------



## Charlutz (Mar 13, 2006)

Can you raise them? Odd that they are so far below the trim. Defeats one of the best advantages of a sump -- constant water level above the trim.


----------



## nova62 (Sep 30, 2004)

it is a plexi tank so you will always see the water line because ther is no trim on a plexi tank.every plexi tank i have had is the same way


----------



## Charlutz (Mar 13, 2006)

Ah. Couldn't tell it was plexi from the pics, but now looking closely, I see it. If it doesn't bother you, no problem. If you wanted to cover it, you could build a canopy that dropped below the water line.


----------



## nova62 (Sep 30, 2004)

its been 2 years sence my last update so here you go.


----------



## mncherie1 (Mar 27, 2009)

PRETTY!!! They grew wonderfully, congrats!!!


----------



## yodahorn (Dec 29, 2004)

fish look great.


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

time for another update. Those flametails are nice.


----------



## nova62 (Sep 30, 2004)

not much has changed sence tha last update lost a couple females thats about it


----------



## sca68 (Sep 12, 2004)

NICE :fish: :thumb:


----------

